# Trivia 8/14



## luckytrim (Aug 14, 2018)

trivia 8/14
DID YOU KNOW...
An ambigram is a word that looks the same from various  orientations. For
example, the word "swims" will be the same even when turned  upside down.

1. Under Islamic law, how many wives is a man allowed to have  at one time?
2. Two people fall in love because they both love Ian  Fleming's novels. What
pun describes what might they be said to have  done?
3. What event in 1812 caused the Mississippi River to flow  backwards ?
4. Who was the Anglican cleric who helped found the Methodist  Church?
  a. - John Calvin
  b. - John Wycliff
  c. - Jan Hus
  d. - John Wesley
5. In 1993 a movie starring Holly Hunter, Harvey Keitel, Sam  Neill and a
musical instrument was released to considerable acclaim. What  is this film?
6. Who is the creator of the animated television shows "Beavis  and
Butt-Head" and "King of the Hill"?
  a. - Mike Judge
  b. - Chuck Jones
  c -  Matt Groening
  d. - William Hanna and Joseph Barbera
7. Which of the Fifty was home to the NBA Lakers, before the  move to
California ?
8. Which team Signed a young Babe Ruth into the Majors  ?
  a. - Red Socks
  b. - Yankees
  c. - Cardinals
  d. - Orioles

TRUTH OR CRAP !!
Spiders on LSD spin a more beautiful web.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Up To Four
2. They "Bonded"
3. : the New Madrid earthquake
4. - d
5. "The Piano"
6. - b
7. Minnesota
8. - d

TRUTH !!
Different drugs affect the way spiders spin their webs. For  example, spiders
on LSD spin beautiful webs, while spiders on caffeine spin  terrible webs.
Scientists believe that examining the shape of a spider's web  can also help
detect airborne chemicals and pollutants.


----------



## JustJoel (Aug 14, 2018)

Very interesting about spiders, chemicals, and their webs!


----------

